# Office 365 >  >  Send Office 365 calendar appointments using excel

## Back2Bas15

Hi,

I am hoping to create a spreadsheet which contains a list of dates and for each date it will assign a person who is on duty. Based on this I hope to send that person a calendar appointment automatically. 

The spreadsheet may change from time to time, for instance if someone can't cover that day and so needs to swap. Therefore, I would want it to send any updates if they change - but only the updates not the whole list of appointments again.


I dodn't know where to even start on this, so any help would be appreciated. We ar eusing Office 365 for emails, calendar etc and ideally the excel file would be done using 365 - but not essential.


TIA

----------

